# why feminized?



## seanshah (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey everyone. new to the boards. I just ordered some white widow seeds. can't wait to get them. my question is regarding to the sex of the plant. i did a search on this forum and googled my question... what are the advantages of having a feminized plant? i've read that female plants have more THC.what do yall think


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 12, 2006)

seanshah said:
			
		

> Hey everyone. new to the boards. I just ordered some white widow seeds. can't wait to get them. my question is regarding to the sex of the plant. i did a search on this forum and googled my question... what are the advantages of having a feminized plant? i've read that female plants have more THC.what do yall think


*Feminized seeds will give you all female plants which in return will give you buds. When ya buy regular seeds you have a chance at getting male plants which are good for nothing but breeding and hash making. By the way feminized seeds are a waiste of money IMHO.*


----------



## shadoed (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey TBG,  I've been wondering about this for a while. If you can only get females then why are they a waste of $$?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 12, 2006)

shadoed said:
			
		

> Hey TBG, I've been wondering about this for a while. If you can only get females then why are they a waste of $$?


 
Even "feminized" seeds are not 100% female. There is no possible way they can garuntee them. Its the chances are greater they are fem'd.
The reason IMHO they are a waste of mney...
They charge 50-100% more for fem'd when all you need is 1-2 good females outa pack of ten. For paying less. Clone man Clone.....


----------



## shadoed (Oct 12, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Even "feminized" seeds are not 100% female. There is no possible way they can garuntee them. Its the chances are greater they are fem'd.
> The reason IMHO they are a waste of mney...
> They charge 50-100% more for fem'd when all you need is 1-2 good females outa pack of ten. For paying less. Clone man Clone.....


 

OK, that makes sense. Thanks Mutt.


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Oct 12, 2006)

Also femanized seeds have a much greater chance of turning hermaphrodite.

TGT


----------



## KADE (Oct 12, 2006)

And are not worth the money!! They are sometimes more then double the normal seeds.


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Oct 12, 2006)

I agree totally.  I have had many friends buy them only to be disapointed.  They all buy regular seeds now... kind of says something doesn't it?

TGT


----------



## KADE (Oct 12, 2006)

Well the way I look at it... basically it is 50/50 anyways. So $175 for 10 femmed seeds? Which I'll say will get it up to 80% (if it even does raise the bar) or just get 2 packs of the normal ones... for $80 each, and at a 50% rate u'd have 10... and still cheaper.


----------



## vitocorleone (Oct 13, 2006)

one other thing... if you look at the green spirit feminized... and the regular green spirit.... they look different... what is up with that?

i'm a little iffy on seeds that are treated with hormones...... 


this might be a dumb question but can you clone a feminized plant? 

peace!


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Oct 13, 2006)

It wouldn't make a difference.  You can clone it regardless.  

TGT


----------



## Mutt (Oct 14, 2006)

I moved this one over to marijuana strains. Sorta applies, be helpful for others when picking out there seeds.


----------

